# grey food jar



## diginit (Apr 8, 2004)

found downhill from 1800's dump.what is this?It has got so many bubbles it's amazing it would hold water.the seam seems to stop halfway up the neck.are these collectable?


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 9, 2004)

Diginit, that looks like a bottle I have, except mine is an old Heinz. Is that a ground lip? How about a pic of the base? Back off just a little when you take pics, it's actually easier that way sometimes to determine identity.[]


----------



## diginit (Apr 9, 2004)

hello Maine from california,Here's the bottom of the 
 grey mystery bottle.Is this a pontiel or an abm mark?I've


----------



## diginit (Apr 9, 2004)

I've hit the wrong button. anyways,I have noticed single numbers on alot of glass.does this ever coinside with date?the top is bright with uneven rings,such as a crosscut of a tree.


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 9, 2004)

Just a guess, but looks post 1900, but still pretty early.  Is this from the same site you found the marble and other bottles you've shown before?


----------



## diginit (Apr 9, 2004)

Found this about 300 yds. downhill form the site.almost completely buried next to my broken heart and this stopper.It's a long uphill hike about a 30 degree incline.but I'm going back as soon as possible. Found (3) 6x6' holes along the way I've yet to checkout.


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 11, 2004)

Hi dig - That jar is a 'utility'and or food jar and it looks pretty early judging by the seam   and what appears to be a big bottom kickup. If by collectability youre refering to monetary value it probobly dosnt have alot being unembossed and because of the lack of color; if its pontiled its a different ballgame - lets get a good picture of the bottom. BTW-  what does that broken cobalt bottle say on it? It looks like youve found a good,old digging
 spot there-a bottle probe would be a good thing if you dont have one and that jar is still   a cool,old piece even if its not 'valuable'.


----------



## diginit (Apr 11, 2004)

here's the picture of the bottom of what we've been calling simply "the jar". The blue bottle says"waklees camelline"in capitol letters. You're right I need a metal dector and a better way to dig. I've been digging with a bowie Knife with a  6" blade.[]Tough but rewarding.


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 12, 2004)

Dig- Well its definatly not pontiled- check out some of the past posts on pontil marks to    get a good idea of what they look like. That Waklees is a good bottle- from San Fran I      believe;maybe theres some more of them around. The 6 in bowie knife is macho but Id    go with a potatoe rake and a shovel;sounds like youre onto a good spot-good luck.


----------

